# java fern



## Guest (Sep 16, 2011)

Last night I dose 1ml each of csm+b, and kn03 to tank, this morning my java fern didn't look good, the leaf in it seem to be melt, also the baby plant growing on the mother seem to doing the same. Last night b4 I did the dose it was still green.
Java fern to soft?


----------



## Schwartzy61 (Jan 25, 2010)

I have never had any luck with java ferns. Your GH and KH levels may be out of wack, or your lighting may be too intense.


----------

